# Why the hell is my tank cloudy???!!!



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I've tried doing water changes every week, my levels are fine. I've changed the carbon in the filter. What can be causing it to be so cloudy?! Can cooked shrimp make the water cloudy? List all the possible reasons for it to be so cloudy and how to cure them because I am fed up!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

same thing happened to me, but i figured out what the problem was.....using hot water from the tap when doing water changes. i noticed that when i would fill the bucket with warm water from the tap that it would be cloudy and have a film on the top, but when it was just pure cold water it was crystal clear. Therefore, I decided I would boil some cold water in big pots and fill the bucket with only cold tap water then pour the boiled water in to bring the temp back up. I checked it with a thermometer and the water in the bucket usually is between 76-80F. My water is crystal clear now. Give that a try.

Joe


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

how long has your tank been running for?

when my tank was cloudy, my LFS said it could be b/c i left too much uneaten food in the tank, inadequate filtration, tank not completely cycled, leaving the light on too long(causes algae too bloom)...make sure to take all the leftover food out of the tank and that your filters are clean and running well...also, only leave the light on for like 8 hours to prevent algae spores from blooming...good luck...

chris


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

never use hot water

also maybe its your local water that isn't exactly perfect

exactly how long hav u had yur tank set up for??


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

My tanks been set up for 5 months and it did finish cycling. I'll try a bunch of things because this is rediculous


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I just bought some aquarium cotton and that did the trick for my cloudy tank, i also rised off all the filter floss and media from my filters in a bucket of tank water (important cause you don't lose the beneficial bacteria) and after about an hour or two my water was crystal clear again, might wanna give that a shot.


----------



## TRD4life (Dec 8, 2003)

i dont know if the Accu-clear chemicals are really harmful but i use that stuff and it cleared my tank in like 30 minutes when my tank was like this. try it, maybe it'll work for you


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

My tank did this recently as well, I'm not sure if it was my water temp. (which got up to 83F, even though I had the thermo set at 80) Or if it was the Algea. I got some Algea destroyer or something like that, and turned ther thermostat down to 77F and it's all cleared up. Try those things, but start with the temp.


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

I had this happen to me before. It might be rocks that are making your water cloudy. I do not remember what they are called but they are usually white and have little air holes inside them. Limerock perhaps :rock: , other than that, left over food might also do the trick if you leave it in too long. The max i leave food in my tank for is about 5 hours.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Algone or quick-clear work great.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I have the same problem now...it just started yesterday :rock: I don't know what it could be...I haven't done anything different. I'm gonna cut back on the pellets though, i'm thinking my ps are leaving more uneaten and the rest are sinking.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

My tank would occasionally get cloudy too. I also got pea green water sometimes. I bought a cheap uv sterilizer and it took care of the problem with a quickness. Now I can use the uv on any of my tanks I want to. Also, you may want to try a diatom filter!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

My brother said he's been having the exact same problem, but the cloudyness killed one of his mollies and 2 sharks... i feel kinda bad for the guy but i guesse you learn from trial and error...


----------

